# Hostapd is not working as expected



## raresanti (May 18, 2013)

Hi!

I've been trying to configure my wired router as an AP with no luck. I made a simple configuration file, but I don't know how to check if it's working:


```
interface=eth0
driver=wired
ssid=essid
macaddr_acl=0
auth_algs=1
ignore_broadcast_ssid=0
wpa=1
wpa_passphrase=1234678
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=TKIP
```

On the computer I'd tried with wpa_supplicant but nothing. I appreciate any help :e


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2013)

You're using the Linux hostapd syntax, which is different from the one FreeBSD has.

See hostapd.conf(5) and Handbook: 32.3. Wireless Networking.


----------

